# LED's not working...



## Casheti (Nov 16, 2006)

Yeah, basically I bought a Cooler Master Wave Master, but the LED's on the front don't work. I've plugged in the front fans, and I thought they shared the same power as the LED's. Obviously not. So where do I find the connections to power the LED's?? I see nothing...I really wanna get these working as they would add so much character to this thing...

Should do this...







But does this...






HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELP


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 16, 2006)

Ok looks like the LEDs are the power on 3 pin connecter to the mobo.  Connect it where you do your power and reseyt switches.  If not right, flip it around to see it that works.


----------



## aximbigfan (Nov 16, 2006)

do you mean the front panel leds? like hdd activity and power on? or does the case have seperate leds?


chris


----------



## Casheti (Nov 16, 2006)

The case has 2 seperate LED's behind that big thing on the front. I have the HDD light and Power Switch plugged in. I can't see any seperate connectors for the LED's  I do not have the reset switch plugged in because I don't think this motherboard supports one. The original case it had came with no reset switch. I want these LED's working sooooooooo badly


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 16, 2006)

You can see the hdd led is on the case under the pwr btn, does that work?  I think that the normal "on" led is the blue light.  Make sure that is plugged in.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 16, 2006)

Casheti said:


> The case has 2 seperate LED's behind that big thing on the front. I have the HDD light and Power Switch plugged in. I can't see any seperate connectors for the LED's  I do not have the reset switch plugged in because I don't think this motherboard supports one. The original case it had came with no reset switch. I want these LED's working sooooooooo badly



I think they are plugged in backwards possibly.


----------



## Casheti (Nov 16, 2006)

They both work though...


----------



## Casheti (Nov 16, 2006)

HDD light and pwr switch work fine


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 16, 2006)

Not the power SWITCH, the light.  Is there one?


----------



## Casheti (Nov 16, 2006)

There are two of these 






coming out from the front into the case, but you can't plug them into anything...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 16, 2006)

I am pretty sure that instead of a power light, that blue light in the case is the power light.


----------



## Casheti (Nov 16, 2006)

You've lost me


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 16, 2006)

Casheti said:


> There are two of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can't...  correct, wait are they female or male molex.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 16, 2006)

Casheti said:


> You've lost me



aim right now!


----------



## strick94u (Nov 16, 2006)

Casheti said:


> The case has 2 seperate LED's behind that big thing on the front. I have the HDD light and Power Switch plugged in. I can't see any seperate connectors for the LED's  I do not have the reset switch plugged in because I don't think this motherboard supports one. The original case it had came with no reset switch. I want these LED's working sooooooooo badly



I used to have that case does yours have a power wire to mother board or molex 
Tell you what I also did to set mine apart I pulled that front plate off and painted it black looked cool also that would give you a chance to relight it since your there anyway its well worth the effort


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 16, 2006)

strick94u said:


> I used to have that case does yours have a power wire to mother board or molex
> Tell you what I also did to set mine apart I pulled that front plate off and painted it black looked cool also that would give you a chance to relight it since your there anyway its well worth the effort



that might do it!  But there are TWO molex males.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Nov 16, 2006)

Casheti said:


> There are two of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't plug these into the motherboard, they go into your PSU. I'm not sure if these are the cables for the LED's, but you're saying that they are coming from the front of the case...plug them to our PSU, not the motherboard.

Also, some cables like PWR SWITCH, HDD LED and such, they work but they can also activate LEDs as well.

For Example, my case has a Red LED for HDD Connectivity, and PWR LED for Power, but the LED's won't work until I switch them the other way around, so you could try that.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 16, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> You don't plug these into the motherboard, they go into your PSU. I'm not sure if these are the cables for the LED's, but you're saying that they are coming from the front of the case...plug them to our PSU, not the motherboard.
> 
> Also, some cables like PWR SWITCH, HDD LED and such, they work but they can also activate LEDs as well.
> 
> For Example, my case has a Red LED for HDD Connectivity, and PWR LED for Power, but the LED's won't work until I switch them the other way around, so you could try that.



Yeah he is shut down right now.  He is finding them and taking a pic.  But MALES.  There are only males coming from the psu and you know that.  Two penises do not fit together.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 16, 2006)

Looks like a cable mod a common to me/


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 16, 2006)

I talked to him, he is not a good modder according to himself


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 16, 2006)

Nope I see that lol that those males are to his fan for obvious reasons...  dont laugh at him...

the problem lies where I thought it did.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Nov 16, 2006)

That's weird thoug, why would they have that?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 16, 2006)

We are not sure.  I was talking to casheti, and he was tired (3am his time) so he is going to take a look.  I saw that the leds are NOT male molex, but the pwr led that plugs into the mobo (you know two pin)  He cannot get to the wires, but will in the morning once he gets an allen wrench.


----------



## regg187 (Nov 16, 2006)

directly from CM's faq section

  Wave Master [ TAC-T01 ] 
Q: Is the Blue LED feature in front a standard feature of the Wave Master?   
A: The Blue LED feature is a standard feature for Wave Master Black and Silver. Please note, the Blue LED feature is not related to the POWER LED.


----------

